# How many Churches here observed Mother's Day yesterday?



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

I have noticed a curious event as of late in many Reformed Churches; incorporating "Mother's Day" on the "Lord's Day". I'm interested in knowing the following:


----------



## KMK (May 11, 2009)

What do you mean by 'incorporated'?


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

It was mentioned from the pulpit. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

It was just mentioned in the pastor's brief morning announcements - not the sermon, which we appreciated. We do not like the world's days brought into the church. 

All of the moms get white carnations passed out to them after the service.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 11, 2009)

We mentioned it during prayer time, expressing gratitude for our mothers, but that was the only mention in the service.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

During my pastoral prayer I gave special thanks for mothers and their godly influence in our lives. Does that constitute "incorporation?" Mothers got a potted flower when they left church. I didn't vote because I don't know where the line is between "yes" and "no."


----------



## he beholds (May 11, 2009)

I think the poll should be extended to have options, "Mother's Day was mentioned but the sermon was not about Mothers." Or something.

My pastor said something like, "And since my mother is here, I better thank God for mothers." And that was that. So I voted no. The sermon was what it would have been regardless the date.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> During my pastoral prayer I gave special thanks for mothers and their godly influence in our lives. Does that constitute "incorporation?" Mothers got a potted flower when they left church. I didn't vote because I don't know where the line is between "yes" and "no."



I voted yes including the pastor's mention.


----------



## Tim (May 11, 2009)

This will probably start a debate, but I do not believe it is proper to 'share' the Lord's Day with 'Mother's Day'. 

The church I attend in Cape Town had the children singing "Jesus loves _Mom_, this I know". I did not approve of this. We should be reminded of honoring our parents every time we read the 10 Commandments, not by declaring that the Lord's Day is also Mother's Day.

I have only recently come to this understanding (I had never considered it before), so I understand if someone is surprised that I would suggest giving up this observance.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

It could be a prayer, a sermon, a potted flower, asking the mothers to stand, etc. I'm just curious to see how many will "observe" to a greater or lesser degree, the honouring of our mothers on the Lord's Day.
The reason I ask is in the old Scottish tradition I was trained in, birthdays, Mother's Day, and Father's Day were strictly avoided on the Sabbath, as it was considered to take away from the Lord's Day. In our Church, we have a mother's day event on the Saturday so to avoid the temptation of Sabbath day additions.
Just wanted to know what other congregations do, that's all.


----------



## dbroyles (May 11, 2009)

My children celebrated their mother on Saturday with flowers, gifts, doing extra chores for her, etc. I gave my mother some flowers. Our whole family got together with my wife's mother and gave gifts, reminisced, and had an enjoyable time together. 

Our church observed it in the way that it always has: recognition of mothers from the pulpit at the beginning. I have always been uncomfortable with this, which is one reason why I didn't applaud.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Wait, let me guess....Mother's Day is actually rooted in paganism, which originated as the worship of the moon god, and medieval Christians created a more socially-acceptable cover for it by celebrating their "mothers" on a certain Sunday in the spring. Or maybe Walgreens or Hallmark is actually the originator of Mother's Day, capitalizing on our guilt of ingratitude and pinpointing our wallets as the true source of love...thus solidifying its pagan nature. And even uttering the word "mother" at church on this particular Sunday is a slap in the face of God as we cling to the gods of our culture???? Am I even close????


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Tim said:


> This will probably start a debate, but I do not believe it is proper to 'share' the Lord's Day with 'Mother's Day'.
> 
> The church I attend in Cape Town had the children singing "Jesus loves _Mom_, this I know". I did not approve of this. We should be reminded of honoring our parents every time we read the 10 Commandments, not by declaring that the Lord's Day is also Mother's Day.
> 
> I have only recently come to this understanding (I had never considered it before), so I understand if someone is surprised that I would suggest giving up this observance.



I agree. These Mother's and Father's days are based on sentimentality and I believe they usurp the authority of God's fifth commandment.


----------



## puritan lad (May 11, 2009)

Or...

How many pastors preached on Proverbs 31 yesterday?


----------



## Staphlobob (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> It was just mentioned in the pastor's brief morning announcements - not the sermon, which we appreciated. We do not like the world's days brought into the church.


 
Same here. I had two services yesterday and only made passing mention of mothers in the announcements at the beginning. I think I briefly - very briefly - prayed for mothers in the Pastoral Prayer during the first service in my church.

Later on I did a service at a retirement village. Someone was joking with me asking if I was going to do a "Mother's Day Sermon." The little old ladies were probably not too happy when I eschewed references to mothers and focused instead on Jesus Christ.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> It could be a prayer, a sermon, a potted flower, asking the mothers to stand, etc. I'm just curious to see how many will "observe" to a greater or lesser degree, the honouring of our mothers on the Lord's Day.
> The reason I ask is in the old Scottish tradition I was trained in, birthdays, Mother's Day, and Father's Day were strictly avoided on the Sabbath, as it was considered to take away from the Lord's Day. In our Church, we have a mother's day event on the Saturday so to avoid the temptation of Sabbath day additions.
> Just wanted to know what other congregations do, that's all.



Thanks for the clarification. Since I think it is appropriate to honor the 5th commandment on the Lord's Day, I voted "yes".


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2009)

A brief mention, but we kept on with our sermon series and did not deviate from it in any way.


----------



## Tim (May 11, 2009)

God has given us His commandment to honor our father and our mother. This is a 'reminder' to us. Why would we then add _our own_ reminder of this aspect of Christian life?

We could very easily go into the Christmas and Easter debate here...but let's not.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Wait, let me guess....Mother's Day is actually rooted in paganism, which originated as the worship of the moon god, and medieval Christians created a more socially-acceptable cover for it by celebrating their "mothers" on a certain Sunday in the spring. Or maybe Walgreens or Hallmark is actually the originator of Mother's Day, capitalizing on our guilt of ingratitude and pinpointing our wallets as the true source of love...thus solidifying its pagan nature. And even uttering the word "mother" at church on this particular Sunday is a slap in the face of God as we cling to the gods of our culture???? Am I even close????



Err... no, nothing that elaborate.  We would see it however as an encroachment on the Lord's glory on the Sabbath. 
Isa 42:8 "I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another..."


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Wait, let me guess....Mother's Day is actually rooted in paganism, which originated as the worship of the moon god, and medieval Christians created a more socially-acceptable cover for it by celebrating their "mothers" on a certain Sunday in the spring. Or maybe Walgreens or Hallmark is actually the originator of Mother's Day, capitalizing on our guilt of ingratitude and pinpointing our wallets as the true source of love...thus solidifying its pagan nature. And even uttering the word "mother" at church on this particular Sunday is a slap in the face of God as we cling to the gods of our culture???? Am I even close????



Yes, it is rooted in paganism in the sense that it takes what is already commanded in God's Word and replaces it with its _own_ commandment.


----------



## ADKing (May 11, 2009)

I made no mention of it at all for the reasons that you listed as common among Scottish Presbyterianism.


----------



## Kim G (May 11, 2009)

There was no mention of Mother's Day from the pulpit. People at our church observe it privately (my hubby told me "Happy Mother's Day" for the first time since we're expecting our first child this fall). But I think there is typically too much emphasis on days like those. (Josh and I haven't exchanged gifts since we've been married because we're so sick of commercialization.)

Our church allows for private observation of any and all holidays, but we do not rearrange our preaching schedule to fit Valentines Day, Mothers Day, Armed Forces Day, etc. It's not the time or place for it.

The independent fundamental baptist church I grew up in gave away cherry pies to the oldest mother, youngest mother, mother with the most children, and mother with the most children present in the church service (you should have seen the ruckus when there was a tie!), then we'd hand out flowers to all the mothers, have a message about a mother in the Bible, have the children sing special music about how much they loved their mothers, etc. I'm SO GLAD to be done with "mother-worship." (I love my mom, but singing a song about my love for her during church is just wrong.)


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

We have the duty to engage the world with the Word of God. Honoring of parents is very Biblical. 

Our church (I'm back in Saint Louis now) said a special word AFTER the sermon.But I would not have had problems with a sermon on Proverbs 31 being preached. Even a sermon on the duties of children to parents or vie versa would have fit well.

If major wildfires destroyed half of your state, or the World Trade Towers were blown up the day before, or Pearl Harbor was bombed, I would see nothing amiss in a pastor addressing these current and relevant concerns to the congregation.

In the same manner, mentioning Mother's Day is appropriate...if the Bible has something to say about it (which it does).

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 10:38:01 EST-----



JOwen said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, let me guess....Mother's Day is actually rooted in paganism, which originated as the worship of the moon god, and medieval Christians created a more socially-acceptable cover for it by celebrating their "mothers" on a certain Sunday in the spring. Or maybe Walgreens or Hallmark is actually the originator of Mother's Day, capitalizing on our guilt of ingratitude and pinpointing our wallets as the true source of love...thus solidifying its pagan nature. And even uttering the word "mother" at church on this particular Sunday is a slap in the face of God as we cling to the gods of our culture???? Am I even close????
> ...




Under your rationale, you should give NO announcements WHATSOEVER besides preaching during Sunday worship.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Kim G said:


> There was no mention of Mother's Day from the pulpit. People at our church observe it privately (my hubby told me "Happy Mother's Day" for the first time since we're expecting our first child this fall). But I think there is typically too much emphasis on days like those. (Josh and I haven't exchanged gifts since we've been married because we're so sick of commercialization.)
> 
> Our church allows for private observation of any and all holidays, but we do not rearrange our preaching schedule to fit Valentines Day, Mothers Day, Armed Forces Day, etc. It's not the time or place for it.
> 
> The independent fundamental baptist church I grew up in gave away cherry pies to the oldest mother, youngest mother, mother with the most children, and mother with the most children present in the church service (you should have seen the ruckus when there was a tie!), then we'd hand out flowers to all the mothers, have a message about a mother in the Bible, have the children sing special music about how much they loved their mothers, etc. I'm SO GLAD to be done with "mother-worship." (I love my mom, but singing a song about my love for her during church is just wrong.)



Outta thanks!  Amen.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2009)

Tim is very sensitive to making an issue out of Mother's Day at church; one of our closest friends confided how much it can make the childless feel like second-class citizens. However, we have a congregant who has good intentions and loves to celebrate, so she brought yellow roses for the mothers' lapels. When this became awkward, "every woman is a mother" through Sunday School, etc. and received a rose. I counted up on the way home and realized (in our very small congregation) that we had more women who are not mothers (at all age levels) than are in yesterday's worship.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Mother's Day and Father's Day are special days of thanksgiving. To give special thanks to God for godly mothers and fathers is scriptural. Unless we are saying that there are to be no special days of thanksgiving, I think a prayer of thanksgiving is appropriate.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Under your rationale, you should give NO announcements WHATSOEVER besides preaching during Sunday worship.



Our announcements are done before the call to worship, as I imagine is the pattern in many churches attended by folks here.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Yes, it is rooted in paganism in the sense that it takes what is already commanded in God's Word and replaces it with its _own_ commandment.



Hogwash. It's not replacing anything. If you take from Mother's Day that there's one day a year that we are to honor our mothers, and the rest don't matter, then you have greatly misunderstood the holiday. 

It's a day set aside to show special appreciation to somebody. In no way is it intended to be a "command", and in no way is it to replace or add to Scripture.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 11, 2009)

I mentioned the raising up of disciples in godly households as a sermon illustration/application, but I continued our series on John 6 by preaching on the concluding verses of that chapter (including the marks of a true disciple, ones who did not abandon the "difficult teachings" of Jesus). I mentioned the influence of Eunice and Lois upon Timothy as an encouragement to godly mothers and grandmothers, but that was about it.


----------



## OPC'n (May 11, 2009)

Not my church. Instead, my pastor talked about how we were whores and God's grace towards us to make us His bride.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Tim said:


> God has given us His commandment to honor our father and our mother. This is a 'reminder' to us. Why would we then add _our own_ reminder of this aspect of Christian life?



God has also commanded us to pray, but I guess it's somehow wrong to have a national day of prayer. Am I right? 
I'm not trying to change the subject, but I don't see how it's so problematic to recognize those things in our culture that do not run counter to Scripture.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Under your rationale, you should give NO announcements WHATSOEVER besides preaching during Sunday worship.
> ...



So, what's wrong with announcing gratitude towards mothers at that time?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



What's wrong with doing it on December 9th or July 9th? - provided those days are Sunday's! 

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 10:53:04 EST-----



Tripel said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > God has given us His commandment to honor our father and our mother. This is a 'reminder' to us. Why would we then add _our own_ reminder of this aspect of Christian life?
> ...



Yes - the National Day of Prayer is the same type of thing I've been talking about. It's usurpation. May be hogwash to you, Tripel, but I've done my homework on this issue.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



Celebrate mothers on any day you want....usually for an annual event, some sort of arbitrary date must be chosen. July 9th is fine too.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Under your rationale, you should give NO announcements WHATSOEVER besides preaching during Sunday worship.



Agreed. Announcements do not belong in the worship service.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> What's wrong with doing it on December 9th or July 9th? - provided those days are Sunday's!



Nothing. And what is wrong with May 10th? I have yet to see an argument against a prayer of thanksgiving for mothers on the Second Sunday of May. I think it fits in with WCF 21.5. I don't run scared before the world. Just because something is abused or misused by the world does not exclude it from proper use by Christians, if it is used to proclaim Christ and thank God.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

So JOwen: 

How do you handle other info on Sundays? 

Most all churches have some sort of time for announcements or some form of info giving other than worship on Sundays? 

Your position is consistent, but how do you practically carry it out? Advise folks by email or pamphlet about news and/or upcoming events?


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Yes - the National Day of Prayer is the same type of thing I've been talking about. It's usurpation. May be hogwash to you, Tripel, but I've done my homework on this issue.



Forgive me, but I don't take your homework as authoritative. 
Just because something is cultural does not mean it is usurping God's law. If we share a common culture, and we collectively pray for a cultural issue, how is that usurping anything of God?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - the National Day of Prayer is the same type of thing I've been talking about. It's usurpation. May be hogwash to you, Tripel, but I've done my homework on this issue.
> ...



Wonderful. Only the Bible is authoritative.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I would also assume that the announcements don't pertain to giving honor to anyone else other than the Lord on the Lord's Day



Is the 5th commandment suspended on the Lord's Day, or are you using "honor" in a special way, e.g., "worship." If that is the case, I don't think anyone is advocating "worshipping" mothers.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > So JOwen:
> ...




Any sort of announcement on the Lord's Day is just as equally giving of honor to something or something besides the Lord's Day....I see no reason NOT to announce Mother's Day IF you also announce that a business meeting will be held next Wednesday.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Where did I say that it was wrong?


----------



## wendy (May 11, 2009)

I was not sure how to vote. Not one word was mentioned of "mother's day", however, it was the first Lord's Day after returning from preaching at a family conference, and my pastor preached on Lois and Eunice from II Timothy 1:5 and II Timothy 3:14-15. I found the exhortations quite helpful and convicting as a mother. The sermon should be online soon here: http://www.ebcnj.com/


----------



## christiana (May 11, 2009)

All mothers were given a writing pen inscribed with Mother's Day 2009 before the offering and then on our way out after the service we were given a long stem carnation. Also before the sermon is a 'Parent dedication' for those who had babies during the last year. The parents were prayed for that they would be raising their children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.
Some recognition will also take place on Father's Day.
There is no mention of any of this during the sermon but takes place prior to it and is a time of parents acknowledging their great responsibility in the life of their child, in the sight of God.


----------



## larryjf (May 11, 2009)

We didn't really mention them during the service until our Pastor was getting ready to preach. He preached on Proverbs 31 and how a good and godly woman was described. He basically set it up with the idea that - this is how the mothers in the church should be, this is what men should look for in a woman, this is what women should strive for...and also, since the Church is the Bride of Christ, this is what all Christians should strive for in their relationship with the Lord.

And after service we gave each mother a little flower.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> So JOwen:
> 
> How do you handle other info on Sundays?
> 
> ...




This is exactly how we do it. Our aim at LFRCNA is minimalism on the Lord's Day. The members and visitors have a mail box where they will find any pertinent information for the congregation there. We also have a website with dates and events. We also have a bulletin that they can take home and review.

Blessings!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 11, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Not my church. Instead, my pastor talked about how we were whores and God's grace towards us to make us His bride.



Well, now I know what I'll preach on next "Mother's Day" -- Hosea, here I come!

Seriously, that is great; that puts so much into perspective. And Anna is correct above; we do not yet been blessed with children, and I am VERY sensitive toward this issue -- not because of our own empty quiver, but because I have seen others hurt by this. And this "good intention" celebration by this dear lady is something that I plan to take up with the Session at our next meeting (this was done w/o any Sessional approval as an "expected practice," and I did not realize how many of our ladies were not mothers until we were home and Anna pointed it out to me).

Our intentions can often be so good, and yet we wind up being Peninnahs in the process. Such is the nature of our sin.


----------



## christiana (May 11, 2009)

I'm at a loss to understand any objection to being grateful for a godly mother who prayed for us and raised us according to scripture! What better place to show thanks and honor to them than in church prior to the sermon!
Some may have more knowledge than heart but then perhaps I have more heart than knowledge but I see nothing in scripture that would object to honoring our mothers! God commanded us to honor our parents. There is no guideline in scripture telling us the exact format of a worship service. We are to be discerning and to use discretion and be certain what we do in in His name! Would He not be pleased that we honor our Mothers?
Who is the 'Mothers Day police' that gets to say how, when and why it gets done in the church?


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > So JOwen:
> ...



Minimalism the Lord's Day and ways to practice this would make for an interesting thread. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > Not my church. Instead, my pastor talked about how we were whores and God's grace towards us to make us His bride.
> ...



Well said, Marrowman. I just saw a sermon from yesterday online using the scripture which talks about 'being saved through childbearing'. Ouch. 

I like to remember Calvin's quote to people who were being Peninahs to him and his wife. They only had one boy who died as a baby and they never bore children again. When they harassed him, he simply said, "_Europe is full of my children_".


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

christiana said:


> I'm at a loss to understand any objection to being grateful for a godly mother who prayed for us and raised us according to scripture! What better place to show thanks and honor to them than in church prior to the sermon!
> Some may have more knowledge than heart but then perhaps I have more heart than knowledge but I see nothing in scripture that would object to honoring our mothers! God commanded us to honor our parents. There is no guideline in scripture telling us the exact format of a worship service. We are to be discerning and to use discretion and be certain what we do in in His name! Would He not be pleased that we honor our Mothers?
> Who is the 'Mothers Day police' that gets to say how, when and why it gets done in the church?



We have no objection to honouring mothers!!! My 8 kids did a fine job of that on Saturday, May 9th with cards, a breakfast out, and a special gift from us all. She knows we all love her to bits! The question however is raised when we bring this event into the Sabbath day that is to be exclusively set aside for the glory and worship of God alone. That is the point for some of us. The RPW teaches us that worship is to be Triune, and focused on the exclusive praise and magnification of God. Some of us believe that to peel off even 1% of what belongs to God and give it to someone else, which could have been done the day before (or on some other day of the year), is detracting from the Sabbath. 
There are no Mother's Day police that I know of in our church. The consistory however has deemed that in public worship, birthday announcements, as well as Mother's Day, and Father's Day will not be incorporated. We do not follow people home and observe what they do there. We do however have a responsibility before God for what enters His sanctuary on the Sabbath.

Blessings!

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 11:48:17 EST-----



Pergamum said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> We have no objection to honouring mothers!!! My 8 kids did a fine job of that on Saturday, May 9th with cards, a breakfast out, and a special gift from us all. She knows we all love her to bits! The question however is raised when we bring this event into the Sabbath day that is to be exclusively set aside for the glory and worship of God alone. That is the point for some of us. The RPW teaches us that worship is to be Triune, and focused on the exclusive praise and magnification of God. Some of us believe that to peel off even 1% of what belongs to God and give it to someone else, which could have been done the day before (or on some other day of the year), is detracting from the Sabbath.
> There are no Mother's Day police that I know of in our church. The consistory however has deemed that in public worship, birthday announcements, as well as Mother's Day, and Father's Day will not be incorporated. We do not follow people home and observe what they do there. We do however have a responsibility before God for what enters His sanctuary on the Sabbath.
> 
> Blessings!



Are your prayers of thanksgiving during worship limited only to thankfulness for Jesus, or do you return thanks for other blessings, e.g., food, freedom, life, jobs, mothers?"


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2009)

christiana said:


> I'm at a loss to understand any objection to being grateful for a godly mother who prayed for us and raised us according to scripture! What better place to show thanks and honor to them than in church prior to the sermon!
> Some may have more knowledge than heart but then perhaps I have more heart than knowledge but I see nothing in scripture that would object to honoring our mothers! God commanded us to honor our parents. There is no guideline in scripture telling us the exact format of a worship service. We are to be discerning and to use discretion and be certain what we do in in His name! Would He not be pleased that we honor our Mothers?
> Who is the 'Mothers Day police' that gets to say how, when and why it gets done in the church?



I don't think any of us object to this in practice--it's how and when it's done. Tim mentions Lois, Eunice, and/or Monica (Augustine's mother) probably at least once a quarter, when it's relevant to the text. He's preached on Panninah and Hannah recently as well. It's the idea that we must conform to the day marked on the secular calendar that is problematic to many of us.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> It's the idea that we must conform to the day marked on the secular calendar that is problematic to many of us.



I gave my prayer of thanksgiving for mothers yesterday, not because it was a _must_, but because I _chose _to do so. I was not co-opted by the secular calendar, but chose to co-opt the secular calendar for holy purposes.


----------



## christiana (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for your response and I dont want to be offensive. I've just never heard of such before. To me, the RPW is a guideline but as such we remember it isnt scripture but is man written.
Even in our worship and desire to please our God we can become so 'rule focused' and legalistic that we lose the heart of worship!
Mother's Day is on Sunday, always has been. When you recognize it is your personal decision and I certainly have not doubts of your love for wife and family but I cant see God being any more please by your practice of doing it on Saturday than Sunday.
Things in worship that are a matter of preference, or denominational practice are one issue but to make them a 'rule' I do not see in scripture. This thread is indeed informative/interesting.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> It's the idea that we must conform to the day marked on the secular calendar that is problematic to many of us.



I don't think anyone is arguing that we must conform to any day that the Lord has not instructed. I think that's where the breakdown is. Some of you are saying that we are replacing God's law with a man-made law. No, Mother's Day is not a command. It's special recognition, and it's not required.

If it's OK to give thanks for mothers, fathers, or children during a worship service, I don't see how it is wrong to give thanks for mothers on May 10th.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > We have no objection to honouring mothers!!! My 8 kids did a fine job of that on Saturday, May 9th with cards, a breakfast out, and a special gift from us all. She knows we all love her to bits! The question however is raised when we bring this event into the Sabbath day that is to be exclusively set aside for the glory and worship of God alone. That is the point for some of us. The RPW teaches us that worship is to be Triune, and focused on the exclusive praise and magnification of God. Some of us believe that to peel off even 1% of what belongs to God and give it to someone else, which could have been done the day before (or on some other day of the year), is detracting from the Sabbath.
> ...



I will give thank for all temporal blessings, food, clothing, shelter, family, yes. I pray FOR the family, but I do not think I have ever singles out "thanks for our mothers". Perhaps an oversight on my part. For that matter I have never singles out fathers either in "thankfulness". Every Lord's Day evening, I will pray for the family, parents, children, singles, widows, etc. 
I know this question is a "leading" question. The point however is not "don't we love our mothers?" Of course we do. Being thankful for food does not invite a "Food Day" service, or a "Shelter Day" service, or a "Clothing Day" service. in my opinion "Mother's Day" incorporation is accommodation to sentimentality and worldliness. Dress it up as you will, but in the end, it is an incredible stretch to justify it so far as I see it.

Blessings!


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Well, obviously not. But we're not to break one commandment to "keep" another, either. The Lord's Day is to be separate, holy, set apart. It is _not_ Mother's day or Father's day. There are six other days in the week for such recognition.



Agreed, it was the Lord's Day and I preached on Colossians 3:1-2, never mentioning mothers. The hymns were not about mothers. But during the pastoral prayer, after giving God thanks for His grace and love through Jesus Christ, I also returned special thanks to Him for blessing us with godly mothers. If some think that is "out of bounds", then, with all due respect, I think someone has moved the ropes in far too close.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Being thankful for food does not invite a "Food Day" service, or a "Shelter Day" service, or a "Clothing Day" service. in my opinion "Mother's Day" incorporation is accommodation to sentimentality and worldliness. Dress it up as you will, but in the end, it is an incredible stretch to justify it so far as I see it.



Having a "Mother's Day service" is quite different from at some point mentioning that it's mother's day.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Being thankful for food does not invite a "Food Day" service, or a "Shelter Day" service, or a "Clothing Day" service. in my opinion "Mother's Day" incorporation is accommodation to sentimentality and worldliness. Dress it up as you will, but in the end, it is an incredible stretch to justify it so far as I see it.
> ...



and in giving thanks to God for our mothers.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> The Lord's Day is to be separate, holy, set apart. It is _not_ Mother's day or Father's day. There are six other days in the week for such recognition.



Where we disagree is at what point something ceases to be holy. I don't think yesterday was any less set apart as the Lord's Day just because I gave my wife a gift and cooked her breakfast and lunch.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Having a "Mother's Day service" is quite different from at some point mentioning that it's mother's day.



That's the point friend, it's not Mother's Day, its the Lord's Day. I would argue from the 4th commandment that in the sight of the Triune God, it has never been, nor will it ever be "Mother's Day." It is the day we remember the suffering, death, and resurrection of Christ alone.

Isa 58:13, 14 If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing *thy pleasure* on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: Then shalt thou delight thyself in the LORD; and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth, and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD hath spoken it.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Woohooo, I'm ALL FOR *FOOD DAY!!!!!!*

Put that on the literugical calendar!


----------



## Albatross (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> That's the point friend, it's not Mother's Day, its the Lord's Day. I would argue from the 4th commandment that in the sight of the Triune God, it has never been, nor will it ever be "Mother's Day." It is the day we remember the suffering, death, and resurrection of Christ alone.



So call it the Lord's Day......With A Little Bit of Thankfulness for the Mothers He has Given Us.

I recognize the day does not belong to my mother but how does expressing a small amount of gratitude dishonor God?


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Woohooo, I'm ALL FOR *FOOD DAY!!!!!!*
> 
> Put that on the literugical calendar!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 11, 2009)

We do not incorporate into the service. After the service and before Sunday school, we thank the Lord for our mothers and give each mother a single rose.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

JOwen said:


> That's the point friend, it's not Mother's Day, its the Lord's Day. I would argue from the 4th commandment that in the sight of the Triune God, it has never been, nor will it ever be "Mother's Day." It is the day we remember the suffering, death, and resurrection of Christ alone.
> 
> Isa 58:13, 14 If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing *thy pleasure* on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: Then shalt thou delight thyself in the LORD; and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth, and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD hath spoken it.



I never denied it's the Lord's Day. That's why we set the day apart and went to church to worship. 
I feel like now we are getting into the technicalities of words. Yes, I believe that yesterday was the Lord's Day AND Mother's Day. I also believe yesterday was Sunday.


----------



## ubermadchen (May 11, 2009)

It was not really incorporated in the service. All the mothers were given a pink carnation before the service and were praised in the prayer time. Our pastor did mention that someone asked him whether he would be preaching a Mother's day sermon and he replied that he would not as his sermon focused on preparing for battle (Eph 6). I would contend though that even mothers have to enter into battle but that's just me.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> My primary premise is that the singling out of Mothers on the Lord's Day is a capitulation to the World



What about singling out the USA in a prayer, and not praying for all of the other countries of the world by name? 



> which is always trying to introduce some sentimentality which detracts from the Lord's Day.



Who decides when something has detracted from the Lord's Day?


----------



## Wannabee (May 11, 2009)

What if we had a national fidelity day? Would it be wrong to preach about adultery on that day?
If it's biblical, why not turn the minds of those listening to the biblical application in order to help them avoid the negative cultural influences of the observation? I didn't preach on motherhood, but it turned out to be easy to use the occasion in my illustration. According to some of the comments here it seems that I denigrated the proclamation of God's Word. But, as of yet, not one person has given a clear biblical principle.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 11, 2009)

Prayer for mothers. Mothers recieved a flower. My sermon was only about mothers if you consider John 6 a mother's day text.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2009)

Do the churches that make an effort to recognize Mother's Day put the same emphasis on Father's Day? Grandparent's Day? What about the recognition never given to those who never married or never had children? Are they second-class citizens in some churches?


----------



## Albatross (May 11, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Do the churches that make an effort to recognize Mother's Day put the same emphasis on Father's Day? Grandparent's Day? What about the recognition never given to those who never married or never had children? Are they second-class citizens in some churches?



You got it. They are second class citizens in our church. I hope that was not a genuine question.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Do the churches that make an effort to recognize Mother's Day put the same emphasis on Father's Day? Grandparent's Day? What about the recognition never given to those who never married or never had children? Are they second-class citizens in some churches?



Ironically, our text for yesterday was I Corinthians 7, and a good bit of emphasis was placed on singleness. Our pastor challenged us (rebuked, even) on the way we view singles in the church...as if they are incomplete. He spoke of the goodness of singleness. 

(Sidenote: this was not a random passage selection--we are working through I Corinthians)


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> What if we had a national fidelity day? Would it be wrong to preach about adultery on that day?
> If it's biblical, why not turn the minds of those listening to the biblical application in order to help them avoid the negative cultural influences of the observation? I didn't preach on motherhood, but it turned out to be easy to use the occasion in my illustration. According to some of the comments here it seems that I denigrated the proclamation of God's Word. But, as of yet, not one person has given a clear biblical principle.



If we had a national fidelity day, it would not be wrong to preach about adultery. Although, I would hope that preachers would preach on it more than just on that day and not leave the subject alone the rest of the year! However, our nation defines honoring one's mother and father very differently than does the Bible. Its definition of prayer in its National Day of Prayer is very different than how prayer is presented in the Bible. It's a counterfeit. Its "honor" on these types of days is sentimental, humanistic and unitarian/universalist, not biblical. And in my opinion when we implement our nation's days into our worship services, we are acknowledging our government's definition of "honor". 

I will not say you denigrated the Lord's Day yesterday. That would be wrong. As a Christian man and pastor, it is evident from what you communicated in your post about your sermon yesterday that you have a biblical view of motherhood and that it doesn't resemble that of our nation at all. 

I just don't believe we should use the what the world does in the Church. I get nervous when the Church tries to "redeem" the World's methods or ways. 

My praise for what you wrote to your mother still stands. It was very beautiful and honorable indeed.


----------



## Tripel (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> It Its "honor" on these types of days is sentimental, humanistic and unitarian/universalist, not biblical. And in my opinion when we implement these national standards into our worship services, we are acknowledging our government's definition of "honor".



Whoa....Wait a minute. You are talking about implementing these "national standards" that are humanistic and universalist. I don't think ANYONE is suggesting we implement that. I'm not acknowledging our culture's definition of honor--I'm acknowledging a cultural holiday and implementing God's standards to it.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > It Its "honor" on these types of days is sentimental, humanistic and unitarian/universalist, not biblical. And in my opinion when we implement these national standards into our worship services, we are acknowledging our government's definition of "honor".
> ...



No, I'm not saying you or others agree with our nation's standards. I _know _you don't. I'm saying that when we take the nation's holi(y)-day and use it, we are submitting to our nation's definition of it, whether or not we want to. We are not instructed in scripture to redeem what is wicked, but avoid it and separate ourselves from it. God already gives us standards for honoring our parents every day. He gives us standards for praying, every day. We don't need the World's definition of virtues on MD/FD or Prayer, i.e., National Day of Prayer, Labor Day, etc.


----------



## reformedminister (May 11, 2009)

I mentioned it at the beginning of the service, during announcements, and gave the women white carnations before they left. However, the songs, Scripture readings, and sermon had nothing to do with Mother's Day. I preached on Romans 1:16-17.


----------



## Poimen (May 11, 2009)

Nada.


----------



## Wannabee (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Toni.

As I mentioned above, there has been no biblical principle set forth. This needs to be recognized as a philosophical discussion. 

Part of the problem in some of the argumentation is the comparison to singles and other such nonsense. The focus is all wrong, and reveals an element of self-centeredness (not specific to an individual, but a thought process). The 5th commandment is the only commandment that tells us to honor a specific person (people). It is not because of who they are, but because of who God is. And every single person has a mother. Taking a cultural norm and attempting to turn people's minds to a biblical truth is part of what we do every week. To say that it is wrong to focus on a central issue appears to be more of a philosophical imposition than a biblical principle.

Much of the problem on these holidays is that it elevates the mother. Yes, mothers should be recognized. The the thrust of the holiday should be teaching every single person to honor their mother. This is something that we can remind our congregants and help deflate the culture's desire to deify motherhood.

Having said that, I do not consistently change my sermons for holidays. In this particular instance the passage I was preaching on fit nicely, and as I was personally convicted it gave me an opportunity to specifically model and use the holiday as a springboard. I might change my sermon if a message is burning in my heart, or if there are specific nuances or if there is some poor teaching or influences I perceive a need to address. But not simply because it's a cultural holiday.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 11, 2009)

My membership in in a church that is not a "Reformed" congregation. Still, our mothers got a gift certificate for an ice cream cone at a local shop (rated as one of the top 10 in the USA!!!), handed out during the announcements. That was the only mention (other than a brief line about thanking the Lord for mother's during the pastoral prayer).


----------



## AndyS (May 11, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Wait, let me guess....Mother's Day is actually rooted in paganism, which originated as the worship of the moon god, and medieval Christians created a more socially-acceptable cover for it by celebrating their "mothers" on a certain Sunday in the spring. Or maybe Walgreens or Hallmark is actually the originator of Mother's Day, capitalizing on our guilt of ingratitude and pinpointing our wallets as the true source of love...thus solidifying its pagan nature. And even uttering the word "mother" at church on this particular Sunday is a slap in the face of God as we cling to the gods of our culture???? Am I even close????





These days, honoring mothers is practically counter-cultural.

If we are going to allow announcements during a service, could there really be any harm in mentioning Mother's Day or including thanks to God for them in prayer? I kinda doubt it. Just saying.

Now if the sermon is about Moms - I do have a beef with that.


----------



## ww (May 11, 2009)

During the announcements before the Worship Service commenced the Pastor mentioned that he would not be incorporating Mother's Day into the Service or the Preaching as it would violate the RPW but nonetheless wanted to express appreciation for Mother's as God's gift. With that I voted "NO"!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 11, 2009)

We need to remember that the RPW has two aspects:

1. Regulating worship
2. Not regulating areas outside of worship

So while I agree that it would be wrong to make a Lord's Day worship service a "Mother's Day" service, the RPW says that outside of worship, the Church cannot regulate which announcement I make, or whether I have flowers, or chant, or any other element that is not commanded.

Of course ordinary standards of piety (and on the Lord's Day, the 4th commandment prohibitions) apply, but I believe it is beyond the power of the Church to regulate non-worship by the RPW.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



I understand your point, I hope you understand mine. We just simply disagree, and neither of use will convince the other.  I thought it appropriate to give God thanks for godly mothers on a day when most of my congregation was thinking about their mothers. Nothing forced me to do that, and nothing prevented me from doing that. I chose to do so. You chose not to. Not much to be said beyond that. 

-----Added 5/11/2009 at 01:57:58 EST-----



Scottish Lass said:


> Do the churches that make an effort to recognize Mother's Day put the same emphasis on Father's Day? Grandparent's Day? What about the recognition never given to those who never married or never had children? Are they second-class citizens in some churches?



I'm being a bit whimsical to make a point: we have a Veteran's Day on our national calendar ... should we also have a Non-Veteran's Day?


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 11, 2009)

Kim G said:


> (I love my mom, but singing a song about my love for her during church is just wrong.)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 11, 2009)

Mother's Day was acknowleged and a prayer of thanks for Mothers was added during announcements. But it was not integral to our "worship."

So, I didn't vote yes or no.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 11, 2009)

> Now if the sermon is about Moms - I do have a beef with that.



I'm late to this discussion, but I believe Andy has pointed to an issue lurking in the background. If the sermon is "about" mothers, in the sense of praising them, I too have a beef. The covenant assembly is for the purpose of giving glory to God, not waxing sentimental about mothers.

If being "about" mothers means only that the pastor takes the occasion of the surrounding culture's Mother's Day to exposit a passage with regard to the vocation of wife and mother, or notes the response to God's revelation of a mother in Israel as an exemplar of faith (1 Sam 1-2, e.g.), I'm fine with that.

Yesterday, our associate TE prayed for the needs of several mothers and their families as part of his pastoral prayer, and our senior TE alluded to the day, and to mothers in general, in a sermon that didn't depart from his foregoing series, and which was not really about mothers or motherhood. There was no special music "just for the moms out there," or any ado about pinning flowers to all the mothers (and spiritual mothers!) in the service. 

I believe this was an acceptable way to address a cultural phenomenon much on the minds of members, without letting it take over the assembly of the saints. It was also a way to remind people of their obligation to honor their parents.


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 11, 2009)

Don't we have this same discussion every Christmas? I marked "no," but some have painted the word "incorporated" so broadly that I would have to say yes.

Before the Call to Worship I reminded the congregation of our need to observe the 5th commandment every day. In the pastoral prayer (among other things) I thanked God for motherhood, for sanctifying it by sending his Son, born of a woman, for bringing redemption into to world through the Incarnation.

Then I preached my next sermon.

If that is a violation of the RPW, then have me flogged and report me to my presbytery.


----------



## AndyS (May 11, 2009)

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> I believe this was an acceptable way to address a cultural phenomenon much on the minds of members, without letting it take over the assembly of the saints. It was also a way to remind people of their obligation to honor their parents.



We can teach the 5th Commandment on Mother's Day, right?


----------



## Augusta (May 11, 2009)

Not mentioned at all, thankfully.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 11, 2009)

50 -50  interesting


----------



## christiana (May 11, 2009)

Definitely interesting as earlier the same folks had voted but the balance was far different!
Hmmmm!


----------



## he beholds (May 11, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Knoxienne said:
> ...



The only real issue that I can see someone having is if it falls on a Sunday (which MD and FD do). I don't personally have issue with that, but I can see how someone does! I am certainly a sympathizer and for that reason alone I am pleased that my Pastor did not preach on it. BUT, the fact that we have national days of celebration is not, in my opinion, wrong. There is no law in Scripture that says, "If the gov't or culture gives you a day off, don't take it." 
I personally believe that any excuse to rejoice is a good one, and I will accept any excuse for a picnic, so long as that picnic does not cause sin. I don't understand what a negative reason for Labor Day could be.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 11, 2009)

My wife stayed home yesterday because in the past it was forced upon her, even though she said no. We do not have children. I find that a man made "holiday" should not become an object of offense because some people have an agenda to decorate every adult female with flowers.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 11, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > Tripel said:
> ...



I see your point - it's great to have a celebration day or a day off. My comment about Labor Day was a last minute thought - included with the NDOP and the MD/FD thing. Labor is defined biblically and our government doesn't define it that way.

That being said, a Monday off with our husbands and families is a day to rejoice indeed!


----------



## gene_mingo (May 11, 2009)

Our pastor preached on the role of Deacons in the church.


----------



## Ivan (May 11, 2009)

I preached on the joys of following Christ. I wished a Happy Mother's Day to the ladies of our church before or after worship.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 11, 2009)

I appreciate the Mother’s Day “effect” of a few extra heads in church because they come to please their mother.

I don’t appreciate violations of the Lord’s Day in it being the busiest day for restaurants in America, and the worst day for service for those who go.

Why do all such greeting card company and florist, market driven, new holidays need to fall on the Lord’s Day? Can’t we have Mother’s Saturday?

We did nothing different as far as public worship, prayers, sung praise, texts read, or sermon preached than we always do.

That said, though we didn’t do anything of the sort, I’d not consider it a violation of the RPW to mention mothers in pre worship announcements, or give people a flower before or after the service. I already pray for families, marriages and children regularly in our public prayer. I suppose there is no harm is more specifically praying for mothers when they are specially on people’s minds, or fathers either in a few weeks. None of this justifies a Mother’s Day theme in public worship.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2009)

I voted yes.

I mentioned it during the announcements, along with a party invitation, a comment about the weather... This was "pre-call".

Instead of a childrens sermon I had the kids pass out roses to all of the ladies present. Then instead of my normal prayer for the covnant children & their understanding of the (real) sermon, I prayed for the parents & esp. for the mums that are true "mothers in Israel", and that they might be faithful in their roles as catechists & evangelists to their children.

By the way we had 3 visitors that came to be with their mums. Two of them never go to church & are unbelievers. Their 91 yo(!) mum was in tears that they came.

I preached on Philip & his method of evangelism.


----------



## Skyler (May 11, 2009)

It's Mother's Day every day!! 

But no, there was only a passing mention towards the end of the service at our church.


----------



## bisonrancher (May 11, 2009)

Just a small mention during the congregational prayer and bulletin.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 11, 2009)

A more revealing question would have been:

How many had Mother’s Day theme services between the call to worship and benediction?


"Themed" meaning special music, sermon, or distinct ceremony within the context of public worship.


----------



## AThornquist (May 11, 2009)

Mothers (and mothers-to-be) were wished happy mother's day on several occasions though the sermon wasn't exactly drawn out of the holiday. The sermon was about Sarah's flawed character but her faith that was nonetheless commended by God. Even if the sermon was on Proverbs 31 or the 5th commandment, I would have rejoiced at the Word being preached.


----------



## Whitefield (May 11, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> A more revealing question would have been:
> 
> How many had Mother’s Day theme services between the call to worship and benediction?
> 
> ...



I agree that would have made the issue much clearer.


----------



## he beholds (May 11, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Mothers (and mothers-to-be) were wished happy mother's day on several occasions though the sermon wasn't exactly drawn out of the holiday. The sermon was about Sarah's flawed character but her faith that was nonetheless commended by God. Even if the sermon was on Proverbs 31 or the 5th commandment, I would have rejoiced at the Word being preached.



Thanks. That was a good point and reminder for me especially. I tend to examine the sermon passage selection more critically around these days that are supposedly insignificant to us! If Mother's Day really meant nothing to me, then I wouldn't be wondering if the pastor is going to mention it. And if he does, I wouldn't be looking around to see if the more easily offended in the congregation are turning blue. 

I know around Dec. 25th I am always wondering, and to be honest, in pride, if the pastor is going to deviate from schedule to talk about the birth of our Lord. What in the world makes me think that my judgment is better than my pastor's. I really hope your own rejoicing will be a continued conviction in my life on Sunday mornings! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 11, 2009)

Just a Prayer at the beginning of announcements,so as to not interfere with anything and yet still give Thanks to God for raising up Mom's as examples of Godliness to consider,This is good and I was very happy with it,Pastor Bob continued on Galatians 5 The Fruits of the Spirit-"Faithfulness"it was so good I'm still enjoying it


----------



## Grace Alone (May 11, 2009)

Our pastor mentioned it in the announcements (prior to the Call to Worship) with some attempt to instruct that since we are commanded to honor our parents, it should be everyday and not just one day. He then went on to preach the next passage of John chapter 4 vs. 27-42 about revival. There were several members absent due to visits to mothers, apparently, though.

Aside from the RPW issues, it really does make me feel very sad for a big deal to be made about Mother's Day in church because it would be so very hurtful to those who desire to be a mother but who have not yet been blessed in that way. The world does that all the time...it's the way it feels when you're the last one chosen for the team...left out, unwanted. The church should never do that.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> Our pastor mentioned it in the announcements (prior to the Call to Worship) with some attempt to instruct that since we are commanded to honor our parents, it should be everyday and not just one day. He then went on to preach the next passage of John chapter 4 vs. 27-42 about revival. There were several members absent due to visits to mothers, apparently, though.
> 
> Aside from the RPW issues, it really does make me feel very sad for a big deal to be made about Mother's Day in church because it would be so very hurtful to those who desire to be a mother but who have not yet been blessed in that way. The world does that all the time...it's the way it feels when you're the last one chosen for the team...left out, unwanted. The church should never do that.




This is a good point. My wife just suffered a miscarriage. However, we already have 2 children. I can imagine the hurt that would have occurred if we didn't already have children and my wife was passed by and not giving a white carnation because she didn't qualify as a mother. 

Besides eliminating the practice (which might be the best option) is there any ways in which churches deal with this sticky issue?


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Our pastor mentioned it in the announcements (prior to the Call to Worship) with some attempt to instruct that since we are commanded to honor our parents, it should be everyday and not just one day. He then went on to preach the next passage of John chapter 4 vs. 27-42 about revival. There were several members absent due to visits to mothers, apparently, though.
> ...



we had the kids give a rose to all women. Mainly because i wondered how they would be able to tell them apart.


----------



## Montanablue (May 11, 2009)

> This is a good point. My wife just suffered a miscarriage. However, we already have 2 children. I can imagine the hurt that would have occurred if we didn't already have children and my wife was passed by and not giving a white carnation because she didn't qualify as a mother.



Ditto. I don't have a problem with acknowledging the day outside of the sermon (as others have mentioned, making an announcement, offering a prayer of thanks for our mothers etc), but the giving of corsages, little gifts, or having all of the mothers stand so people can clap, I find a little...odd...for the church. It just seems like something that could easily hurt others.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> > This is a good point. My wife just suffered a miscarriage. However, we already have 2 children. I can imagine the hurt that would have occurred if we didn't already have children and my wife was passed by and not giving a white carnation because she didn't qualify as a mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I don't have a problem with acknowledging the day outside of the sermon (as others have mentioned, making an announcement, offering a prayer of thanks for our mothers etc), but the giving of corsages, little gifts, or having all of the mothers stand so people can clap, I find a little...odd...for the church. It just seems like something that could easily hurt others.



"Congratulations, you can breed! Oh, you can't have babies...no cigar!"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 11, 2009)

Every church in South Florida from West Palm Beach to Miami did. If you hang with the brother-s at Lakewood, you'll get a Jazz band too. If you hand with the brother-s at First Pres you get a parade too. If you hand with Flamingo Church you get a Billy Joel song, or s skit or two. If you hand with the brother-s at the Apostloic Church, they throw in visions, maybe a prophecy or two. If you hang with the brother-s at....well I'll stop there. The churches down here go ALL out on every holiday they can to attract more people.


----------



## akennethjr (May 12, 2009)

Mother's day was not mentioned.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 12, 2009)

And if you give flowers to every woman, then what's the point? One can no longer say it's in celebration of mothers.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 12, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> And if you give flowers to every woman, then what's the point? One can no longer say it's in celebration of mothers.



It's like that line from "The Incredibles" -- if everybody's special, that's another way of saying nobody's special.


----------



## ubermadchen (May 12, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> And if you give flowers to every woman, then what's the point? One can no longer say it's in celebration of mothers.



Well, one of the deacons who gave me a flower said that women like me (unmarried without children) should still act as spiritual mothers to the children in the church by participating in encouraging kids to grow in the love and admonition of the Lord. Roles like mine are small in comparison to the actual mothers but the elders/deacons wanted to acknowledge our part anyway.


----------



## ww (May 12, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Our pastor mentioned it in the announcements (prior to the Call to Worship) with some attempt to instruct that since we are commanded to honor our parents, it should be everyday and not just one day. He then went on to preach the next passage of John chapter 4 vs. 27-42 about revival. There were several members absent due to visits to mothers, apparently, though.
> ...



That's exactly my wife's situation as a first time expectant mother who suffered a miscarriage. We suffered it before attending our new church of almost 2 months now and so they wouldn't have known any better. 

Interesting though that we had a Fellowship at an Elder's house and his wife started talking to my wife about stuff and my wife felt comfortable in bringing it up and talking about it with her. She was able to comfort my wife as she had 3 of her very own and finds it difficult 14 years later. But as an aside the Elder and his wife invited unbelieving neighbors to the Fellowship and this one couple just lost their 38 year old daughter due to an accident by the Surgeon who hit a major artery and she bled to death just 3 weeks ago. She was so relieved that no one wished her a "Happy Mother's Day" and this was at a Fellowship so imagine if they would have attended Church and had to have an entire service devoted to Mother's Day. Of course this is only anecdotal as I embrace the RPW and feel it would violate the way God desires to be worshipped by doing so anyway.


----------



## Ruby (May 12, 2009)

No mention of Mothers' Day in service and our family "spoil" the mums on Saturday.


----------



## Tim (May 12, 2009)

The thing with focusing on certain aspects of the Christian life (that are not in themselves sinful or improper) is that there are more than 52 aspects that are important. If we designated a focus for every Lord's Day, then some aspects of our faith would be left without a 'special' focus. 

Let us rather preach through whole books of scripture as is prudent and cover ALL aspects of doctrine and practice as they are presented in the stories, teachings, and poetry of scripture.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 12, 2009)

We didn't because our mother's day is in march.  But seriously, we don;t then either. I may include some particular thanks for parents and mothers in the thanksgiving part of public prayer, but that is it.


----------



## Wannabee (May 12, 2009)

Tim said:


> The thing with focusing on certain aspects of the Christian life (that are not in themselves sinful or improper) is that there are more than 52 aspects that are important. If we designated a focus for every Lord's Day, then some aspects of our faith would be left without a 'special' focus.
> 
> Let us rather preach through whole books of scripture as is prudent and cover ALL aspects of doctrine and practice as they are presented in the stories, teachings, and poetry of scripture.



Tim, what you say makes sense. But are you stating that it's the ONLY way to do it? Are you stating that it's a sin to preach according to certain modern conventions, even if it's biblical truth that's being taught? And are you stating that to fail to preach through books is wrong/sinful? Do you perceive your position on this as biblical, or philosophical?


----------



## Tim (May 12, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Tim, what you say makes sense. But are you stating that it's the ONLY way to do it? Are you stating that it's a sin to preach according to certain modern conventions, even if it's biblical truth that's being taught? And are you stating that to fail to preach through books is wrong/sinful? Do you perceive your position on this as biblical, or philosophical?



It was not my intention to address general rules for preaching. My point was that these special days distort the balance of teaching that is already present in the Bible from the basis of God giving us the various books. Why not just focus on mothers when it comes up in scripture? There are lots of passages that have this. There are also a number of passages that describe Christ's death, resurrection, and ascension. 

As for preaching through entire books, I have always found that my instruction has benefited from this practice. If there is a special need to address an issue in the congregation, then by all means address it with a single or set of sermons.


----------



## Wannabee (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Tim.

It's interesting to note that many very respected preachers never, or almost never, preached through a book of the Bible. Spurgeon is one of the best known and obvious example of this. In much of the Bible it is not a big deal because he preached on so much. But on some critical passages he is strangely silent. It's also worth noting that the most powerful sermons remembered today are generally topical. One of our professors once challenged us to find what passes for contemporary expository preaching in the Bible. There really isn't an example of preaching through a book. And even where we see any verses in the preaching, the passage is seldom broken down as we're used to. The closest we have is the book of Hebrews, which is an incredible example of exposition.

Having said all that, I agree that teaching through a book is most helpful for preacher and congregation alike. I do appreciate the freedom to depart for a week or series when I see something that needs addressing, or am personally convicted in my study. I think it adds to rounding off the knowledge and growth of the body as a whole; and that _might _include a cultural observance or two along the way.


----------



## Gloria (May 12, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > And if you give flowers to every woman, then what's the point? One can no longer say it's in celebration of mothers.
> ...




I beg to differ. You can be very important in the lives of the younger women in your church, if you choose to be. I'm not saying you should usurp the authority of a mother, but living as a godly SINGLE woman in front of teenaged to college aged students has a huge impact. Sure a mother can discuss this with a daughter, but you can live it out singleness practically in front of them. The older teaches the younger, sis...


----------



## Montanablue (May 12, 2009)

Gloria said:


> ubermadchen said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



I'm out of thanks...but thanks! I agree completely. I've been very blessed to have godly examples of single women after whom I can model myself.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 12, 2009)

Gloria said:


> ubermadchen said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



I'm out of thanks too. Great post, Gloria. Indeed we need to mentor our younger sisters in Christ and teach them. Moms can't do it all.


----------



## Gloria (May 12, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Gloria said:
> 
> 
> > ubermadchen said:
> ...




Me too! Now the Lord is allowing me to impact others...it's great!

Edited to add: Recently married so I guess not so much in that way anymore...How did I forget that!? Our engagement was a witness to some though. I have a lot of unbelieving friends and family who were somewhat puzzled by our "behavior" during the engagement.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 12, 2009)

Gloria said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Gloria said:
> ...



It is, indeed.


----------



## reformedminister (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Jon Peters (May 12, 2009)

No mention during the service. After the service my pastor gave the announcements and reminded the congregations that Sunday school (which is after our worship service) was canceled because of Mother's Day.


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 13, 2009)

As an amusing (and unfortunate!) conincidence our reading from the WSC Sunday was questions 70-72. Seventh commandment. Think about it.


----------



## bookslover (May 13, 2009)

Tim said:


> This will probably start a debate, but I do not believe it is proper to 'share' the Lord's Day with 'Mother's Day'.
> 
> The church I attend in Cape Town had the children singing "Jesus loves _Mom_, this I know". I did not approve of this. We should be reminded of honoring our parents every time we read the 10 Commandments, not by declaring that the Lord's Day is also Mother's Day.
> 
> I have only recently come to this understanding (I had never considered it before), so I understand if someone is surprised that I would suggest giving up this observance.



I agree. The purpose of a public worship service is to worship God. That's why we're there. An acknowledgement, as a part of public worship, of Mother's Day (or any other secular celebration or holiday) is inappropriate, as it detracts from our having our focus on God.


----------



## Matthias (May 14, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > This will probably start a debate, but I do not believe it is proper to 'share' the Lord's Day with 'Mother's Day'.
> ...




I agree 100%. But to answer the OP my Pastor did mention Mothers Day very briefly prior to opening prayer, and suggested that the ladies request their favorite hymns for the singing portion. That was it, and it was a nice little change I must admit.


----------



## sgtdabney (May 14, 2009)

I didn't mention it in the pastoral prayer and my sermon text was Philippians 1:27-30. I'll be honest, I gave Julie her present on Saturday and made her a nice breakfast so we could reserve the Lord's Day for, you know, the Lord. It didn't even occur to me to even say anything about it because our church has made a conscious decision not to bring Hallmark holidays into the church (or Christmas or Easter for that matter).


----------



## INsearch (May 24, 2009)

My Church had a sermon on mothers...


----------

